# Tips for Sub-20 CFOP from a Noob



## TomH (May 12, 2013)

Well I will start off by saying that I am not exactly the fastest cuber around, and have actually have only been achieving sub 20 averages for the last 2 weeks or so. You may see this and turn away immediately, but I believe that this gives me some very good insight into exactly what you're going to have to do to get there that these super cubers have forgotten since they themselves were at this stage. Some things I mention im sure you will have heard before, but some is going to be new information to you. These little tips got me from about 24 second averages down to 18 seconds in the last month or so, so I hope it helps!

First off, and the most obvious thing that you have heard 50 million times, is to slow down and look ahead. Everyone who actually gives information about how to get faster will tell you this, and the best advice I ever got is to just calm down and look for the pieces. There all there. Slow down and figure out what you will need to do to solve your next pair and execute. Don't freak out and start turning randomly looking for pieces, as I know this is something I did for a long time. 

Secondly, don't waste moves. If youre looking for how to pair two pieces, slow down, and think about the most efficient way to do it. Your automatic response may be 5 moves slower and another solution that could have taken you a split second longer to come up with. Just learn every f2l combination from every single angle and do them as efficiently as possible. Notice I did not say quickly.

Some times you have to get slower to get faster. Confusing I know, but hear me out. When I first decided that everyone wasn't BSing me and slowing down and looking ahead was a good idea, my average went down to about 26 seconds ish from 24. After an hour or so of getting used to this, I was down to 22-23 seconds. Just realize that just because it slows you down now, dosnt mean that it wont help you later on. Breaking old habits is the best thing you can do to improve your times.

You don't need to know every algorithm to get good times. I got a 14.66 today slow turning with 4 look last layer ( don't know my dang G-Perms yet >:/ ) which is fairly close to my pb. Im not discouraging you to learn full pll and soon full oll, but it shouldn't be your main focus. Cramming a million algorithms isn't going to help half as much as getting better cross and f2l times. Work on consistency with your f2l and it will help you more so than anything.

Well these are my tips, I hope some of this is new to you. Im still a noob myself, but I figured some of my advice has to help someone, right? 

PRACTICE!!!!!!


----------



## YddEd (May 12, 2013)

And now to make a thread for ZZ solvers


----------



## ottozing (May 12, 2013)

YddEd said:


> And now to make a thread for ZZ solvers



Imo, all that stuff OP said applies just as much to ZZ/Roux/Petrus as it does CFOP.


----------



## YddEd (May 12, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Imo, all that stuff OP said applies just as much to ZZ/Roux/Petrus as it does CFOP.


EO Line?


----------



## ottozing (May 12, 2013)

Yes, the keypoints even applies to EOline.

1. Be efficient
2. Look ahead during EOline (You should be trying too lookahead during all steps really)
3. Practice


----------



## YddEd (May 12, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Yes, the keypoints even applies to EOline.
> 
> 1. Be efficient
> 2. Look ahead during EOline (You should be trying too lookahead during all steps really)
> 3. Practice


.__. Dang


----------



## GaDiBo (May 12, 2013)

Haha I'm begining to like ZZ Method, which method that solve the last layer just spend ~12 move and use holy fingertricks.
Before, when I get starting with this method, it become terrible when I sub 300s, but, by a few of practice, focus and after 3 day practice my time is low down very much. An exelent method. Which thing I afraid to this method is about to many method of ZBLL.


----------



## aznanimedude (May 12, 2013)

you don't have to use ZBLL in ZZ method ._.
or even ZZLL


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 12, 2013)

I like this thread turned from CFOP to ZZ.


----------

